# Sand Spike Special



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

So I saw what 757drummin posted, and it got me thinking, what do you guys use as a sand spike, do u make your own, do you have anything that makes your particular sand spike special? Pictures would be great!

I like to get old pieces of wood, and i sprayed then with waterproofer, then screwed them to my sand spike and cut a few holes to hold the knife and pliers and a few other various things. It is extremely helpful when I catch something and want to use it as bait so I can cut it right there and get back to fishin!:fishing:


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

Simple pvc from Lowes and cut it down wit my sawzall


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have used 6' fence posts from Lowes or HD. I attach the small PVC rod holders from Walmart with stainless steel (screw type) bands (like radiator hoses). Last for years - and most importantly - they keep my line from slapping the water. A little hard sometimes to put rods in them though - especially my 14" AFAW BB rod.

Sandcrab


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Sandcrab said:


> I have used 6' fence posts from Lowes or HD. I attach the small PVC rod holders from Walmart with stainless steel (screw type) bands (like radiator hoses). Last for years - and most importantly - they keep my line from slapping the water. A little hard sometimes to put rods in them though - especially my 14" AFAW BB rod.
> 
> Sandcrab


If you have one, could you please post a picture, I like that design.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I like them V shaped stainless steel about 4 'with an open back and a cap for the butt, a little band about an inch wides bent inward about 12": off the cap......

I should have posted prior to taking my meds, but looks close


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Cost about 15 bucks if you cut the pieces down yourself. Finished off the top with a blow torch and glass bottle to roll out the edges.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Kind of like the ones I have been building for years now http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/spike.jpg


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Shooter said:


> Kind of like the ones I have been building for years now http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/spike.jpg


I love the beer holder!!! HaHa


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Built like A Königstiger*



This one's my favorite. Hooked up to A hinge and A bungee cord. I carry A heavy block of wood in my pack back to knock
it into the sand, ounce there's a good bite in the sand. It doesn't ever come out. The fish wraps the rod the hinge take A
bend and the bungee puts the brakes on. It works exceptionally well and you can watch it see saw back and forth as it's
hooked up, cool and fun stuff to watch and have.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I just buy thre PVC one from the local tackle store


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

This year I graduated intermediate school and during summer recess with the help of my parents I designed one of these.









http://www.spidercarts.com/arachnid-go-kart-plans.html


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Fishman said:


> I just buy thre PVC one from the local tackle store


Save your money and go to Home Depot and make them. If you have a blow torch you can heat the one end and use a beer bottle or any glass bottle to roll out the edge. Just cut, heat, and enjoy.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Shooter - i sent you a PM about the spikes, im in the market. should i call you instead?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Kind of like the ones I have been building for years now http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/spike.jpg


Loving mine a lot....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Mine are made out of 2" aluminum angle 5' and 6' long, for 10' and 12'6" rods but work real well with shorter ones too. The top 10" has a 1/16" x 10" aluminum plate bent to fit the angle and attached with SS scews and stop nuts. Top 10" keeps the reel in one position without wobbling. Bottom end cut to a sharp point and you just stick it in the sand and rock it 10-12 times and she's there for good. Painted mine fluorescent yellow to be highly visible at night.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

why not just buy a 10' stick of 1.5" PVC, cut it in 1/2 at a 45 degree angle, 16" below the square end put a 3/16's stainless machine screw through them. cost maybe 4 bucks each ya got 2 spikes per 10' stick.
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I would rather not gamble the security of my $600 custom heavers and $200 reels to a $4 spike....$45 sand spike is cheap insurance...

Old and busted.









New hotness..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> I would rather not gamble the security of my $600 custom heavers and $200 reels to a $4 spike....$45 sand spike is cheap insurance...
> 
> Old and busted.


that's not schedule 40, its schedule 20, has been left outside exposed to uv light when not in use, and the metal spike will scuff up your reel
js


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

flathead said:


> Mine are made out of 2" aluminum angle 5' and 6' long, for 10' and 12'6" rods but work real well with shorter ones too. The top 10" has a 1/16" x 10" aluminum plate bent to fit the angle and attached with SS scews and stop nuts. Top 10" keeps the reel in one position without wobbling. Bottom end cut to a sharp point and you just stick it in the sand and rock it 10-12 times and she's there for good. Painted mine fluorescent yellow to be highly visible at night.


Any pics?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

First cast I stuck A sandbar shark today.

No boat required.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

js1172 said:


> that's not schedule 40, its schedule 20, has been left outside exposed to uv light when not in use, and the metal spike will scuff up your reel
> js


No it has not been left outside. Took it out of the shed for pic. The metal one does not even touch the reel because they adjust for that even with the rubber pad that I guess you missed. But anyway whatever you want you can use. Those of us who know the difference between good and bad are WINNING....


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

It's old news. Small Dusky.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Any pics ?


Currently in lower SC with light tackle fishing for reds, flounder, whiting, blues, and Spanish.....so no spikes with me. I'll take some pics back home and post them by Saturday.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

schedule 20 or 40 pvc is white, snow white, not yellowed, one thing yellows it, UV light and does to anything that contains poly in its name, it weakens it, and it is thin walled schedule 20, 1/2 the thickness of schedule 40 which is 1/2 the thickness of schedule 80, so spend your 45 bucks if ya want, the 4 dollar schedule 40's will serve just as well just as strong, but you have 45 dollar per spike winning bragging rights.
js


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> I would rather not gamble the security of my $600 custom heavers and $200 reels to a $4 spike....$45 sand spike is cheap insurance...
> 
> Old and busted.
> 
> ...


Is it welded together?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

js1172 said:


> schedule 20 or 40 pvc is white, snow white, not yellowed, one thing yellows it, UV light and does to anything that contains poly in its name, it weakens it, and it is thin walled schedule 20, 1/2 the thickness of schedule 40 which is 1/2 the thickness of schedule 80, so spend your 45 bucks if ya want, the 4 dollar schedule 40's will serve just as well just as strong, but you have 45 dollar per spike winning bragging rights.
> js


Suck it up cupcake...Nobody is licking the red off your candy...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Is it welded together?


the top is welded but the bottom cup is not. it has a SS bolt so you can adjust the height.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> Suck it up cupcake...Nobody is licking the red off your candy...


not a problem here, just putting facts out to the board about PVC so they can make a decision themselves, better than an arrogant personal opinion as a platform.
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Like I said...Trust your drum combo to $4 worth of plastic if you want to or a spike that is a tried and true winner..


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I made the first set out of 5/8 rebar and a 18 inch piece of PVC clamped on the top end. Very effective at the beach but heavy. I did watch one of them tip over with my 12 ft Star Stellar in it with two fish on the line. 

So modifications...................... made 5 new spikes for the trip next week to Frisco. 5 ft 1-1/2 x 1/8 aluminum L angle with 24 inches of 1-1/2 PVC at the top. I used somebodys trick and flared the top end with a Coke bottle. I also put in a cross eye bolt at the bottom to keep the long rods from going all the way through. These are bad a** spikes. 

I also modified my CPI senior cart to carry 4 of the spikes on the sides. I welded angle spike holders onto the cart. They are just like the rod holders but not round to hold the L angle spikes. Looks and works great. 

The cart is loaded in the car and the spikes are in a tube on the roof right now. We are leaving tonight and will be on the OBX Saturday morning. 

I totally agree with the "Why trust your rod (mine are not $600 customs but they are still expensive to me) to a $4.00 rod holder. With the little surf fishing experience I have, I have been hooked up on a big ray with one rod and out of the corner of my eye I saw one of the other rods banging down. I was torn between which one to save. I didn't loose the rod that time. 

Pictures to follow when we get to the beach.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> the top is welded but the bottom cup is not. it has a SS bolt so you can adjust the height.


That makes sense for different rods. Thanks for the info. Got myself a new DIY project for later.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I make my own most of the time it cost nothing lots of construction sites with pieces of PVC laying around


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I started off with PVC tubes and the first time I forgot to loosen my drag and watched my rod head into the surf I quickly knew something had to be done so I bought one of them fancy shinny store bought spikes. I went to push it into the sand and the sucker bent  knew right there I could make something better and set out to do so. 

I want to thank my fishn buddies that gave me some of the ideas to make my spikes some of the best to ever hit sand, only threw much trial and being smart enough to listen to guys that been there and done it long before I ever hit the beach I finally ended up with a sand spike I could put my name on. Thanks Guys.

Now I learned a long time ago guys that want to use PVC will not be talked out of it so there is no need to argue. I make mine tall enough to help get the fishn line over the breaking waves and thick enough so they will only bend if you drive over it. The cups are adjustable for different reel seat heights and the later ones have rubber inside the top holder to keep from scratching the rod and yes I even added a beer holder just so I did if someone wanted it.  The one thing my spikes have over most every other one is because I put my name on them I go the extra mile and buff all the sharp edges and will custom build to suit.

I am out of spikes right now and not sure how fast I will be making my next batch but when I do I will post up


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Shooter please post when you have more i'd be interested in picking one up from ya


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah Shooter, sell him one of those handmade ones your making up great thing to help out other fisherman, and if your giving them away? heck yeah count me in for one! 

I made 10 Stainless Steel holders the other year.... Got tired of aluminum and old raw steel ones with pvc you find at the coast... So found a good deal on SS and knocked some out, hopefully if all goes well they will be passed on down to my kids. 5ft long, 1/2" round, with horse shoe rod bottom with lean post up top.... Perfect for drum or if its a quick light day on the sand for Whiting....


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

ReelKingin said:


> yeah Shooter, sell him one of those handmade ones your making up great thing to help out other fisherman, and if your giving them away? heck yeah count me in for one!
> 
> I made 10 Stainless Steel holders the other year.... Got tired of aluminum and old raw steel ones with pvc you find at the coast... So found a good deal on SS and knocked some out, hopefully if all goes well they will be passed on down to my kids. 5ft long, 1/2" round, with horse shoe rod bottom with lean post up top.... Perfect for drum or if its a quick light day on the sand for Whiting....


Pic please? And where did you get SS angled pieces? Couldn't find them at Home Depot.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

These are made out of 1/2" round rod.... I can get angle ss.... But wowzers the price compared


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

well these guys use schedule 40 PVC with no problems them ain't drum rods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig_iahEVA0I&feature=youtu.be
properly put in they have 4 times the surface area holding them, put in wrong they wash out easy.
js


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

ReelKingin said:


> These are made out of 1/2" round rod.... I can get angle ss.... But wowzers the price compared


Don't buy your aluminum L angle at a box store. I got mine at a fabrication sheet metel place.
I got 5 5 ft pieces for spikes and two 2 ft pieces for holders for under $50.

I looked at ordering it from Lowes and it was $13 a piece for the 5 fters and a $10 cutting fee.

Another place was $40 for an 8 ft piece.

Mine are heavy duty now. 

I'll try to get some pics up. But its a sand spike so...............................................

I'm going to be on the OBX tomorrow.

If you see a little red car with a big red tube on top its me and the Mrs.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> Suck it up cupcake...Nobody is licking the red off your candy...


LOL - I've not seen those two phrase coupled before - and you did it SO WELL! I'm going to have to remember that!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I like my custom (standard design) holders, but, when I revamped this photo,
I like this design much gooder !!!! You don't have to pick the rod UP out of the pipe,
Just a quick 2" upward jerk and start reeling !!
Will be making two today for the beach Saturday.
Thanks for sharing.







Credit goes to Member: *Chris_Worthington*



Oh, and, Mike...... _*Suck it up cupcake...Nobody is licking the red off your candy*_... is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO * FUNNY *!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, just like the spikes I have been making for years,,, rubber around the top and adjustable height cups. Now all they have to do is add a foot peg and a drink holder


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Rod Holders - Revisited & Revised*

okay folks - I am backing up here a few steps on my rod holders.
The beach that I am fishing is mostly soft sand at high tide, so I can push my PVC holders in with a few taps of a rubber mallet.
but now, at low tide, the sand is as hard as asphalt. For the past several years, I flared the top of the holders with heat and a bottle, 
looks cool, but, when pounding with the mallet, it broke off the lip on a couple. soooooo back to another design. couple of weeks ago, 
I saw a guy that had the "slip coupling" on his holders. I asked why and he said it #1: doesn't have sharp edges to destroy your 
rubber mallet and reel seat and #2 is easy to replace should you crack it (do NOT glue it). So I cut the flare off and added the slip connectors. 
so, that is what I took to the beach yesterday and it worked quite well. Schedule 40 PVC is a must. I used 48" (which is now 44")
Painted the PVC pipe bright yellow so the beach walkers and joggers won't run into it. Texting while walking the beach should be _OUTLAWED_.
Will paint the Slip Coupling RED or ORANGE today. I don't use reflective tape b/c I never fish at night. I guess some orange Surveyor's Tape will work.
Will be getting the 3 pound rubber mallet at Harbor Freight today as that little 1.5# Pecan Crusher just doesn't have enough OOMPH to get the job done.
also, will be cutting two pieces of 1-1/4" sch 40 pipe for the umbrella holders. That little sand spike metal tube that comes with it is _worthless_.

Then, I added a bit of improvement to the 1" x 8' aluminum angle rod holder. A 8" piece of 3/4" aluminum flat bar at the top and a piece of 
ordinary garden hose just happens to fit over it quite well. I like this better than the smaller tip holder I had on it before.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I know this an older thread, but after my spike when over yesterday, I realized I had to find a better way to drive my spikes into a rock hard shell beach....I was thinking some kind of auger attachment...I have the 1.5 inch aluminum angle bolted to thin wall PVC..You can't drive it in with a mallet.....or I may use the aluminum angle with the cup Idea, I assume I could mallet that in. The adapter on the pvc, I would think, could still cut into or damage your rod...nice though for pounding into the sand....


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I have a dog leash holder that is the auger type been trying to figer how to use it on a spike also


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Utube has some guys using this thing called a ghost shrimp pump, but in packed shell, doubt it would work..........


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> I would rather not gamble the security of my $600 custom heavers and $200 reels to a $4 spike....


$600 Heavers ? 

What are you throwing and who wrapped them ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DANtheJDMan said:


> Don't buy your aluminum L angle at a box store. I got mine at a fabrication sheet metel place.
> I got 5 5 ft pieces for spikes and two 2 ft pieces for holders for under $50.


What was the name of the business you got the Aluminum angle from ?

Where is it located ?

Thanks !


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> $600 Heavers ?
> 
> What are you throwing and who wrapped them ?


Got a couple Century's in the line up. CCC, SPOD and Tip Tornado


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> What was the name of the business you got the Aluminum angle from ?
> 
> Where is it located ?
> 
> Thanks !


Well it's in Iowa. 

Any local fabrication shop will have this type of material. I got mine from a place called General Sheet Metal. They fab anything for industrial purposes. I had them weld the aluminum brackets to my CPI beach cart. I used angle holders for the 4 sand spikes I made. Looks and works great. I cut the angle of the point of the spikes I made back about 4-5 inches so they have a wicked point. Not too sharp. They go into the hard sand really good. Just get it started and jab it in and yank it out and a little sand comes out with the point. Keep jabing and yanking and they dig themselves a little hole that fits tight. 
They are *WAY* overkill but that is the way I role. Like Mike said I only have a second had Akios and 40-405 that I have $300 into but I'm not going to be unhooking a ray down the beach a piece and come back and only two rods and a bent over rod holder are there. That combo would be $700+ to replace.
I like the eye bolt idea that somebody had and put that into my rod holders. I don't hang anything from them but I thought if I was drum or shark fishing at night I would use a tent stake anchor and tie them down just to make double sure not to get yanked out. My tent stakes are overkill too. 24 inches of 1/2 rebar with 3 inch J bent on the ends. I carry 8 four for the canopy and 4 for the rod holders/ extra for the canopy on a windy day.
OK I bring way too much stuff..........................................I only get to go a couple of times a year and it has to be intense. Bad weather makes no difference I can't wait for a better day.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Here, where I live, I also go to the metal supply house for any metal project....HD and Lowes prices are much higher....find one in your area....


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

AbuMike said:


> Got a couple Century's in the line up. CCC, SPOD and Tip Tornado


I'm with you on this AbuMike. I don't trust my equipment to cheap sand spikes. $40 is cheap insurance from losing $400-$500 heaver rigs. Bought a few real good ones and have never had any problems with them after years of use. Just my .02.


----------



## Lottatop (May 29, 2010)

going to make several spikes, looking to buy the rod and butt supports you see in these pictures. I have the angle does anyone know where I can find such a thing much ablighed


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Dont know about the pieces in the pictures, but you can use a piece of PVC or aluminum pipe and cut it the way you want it and then just bolt it thru. I use 2" on all of mine.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Tried 1" aluminum angle on 3 rod holders that I made, but had problems with them bending under normal stress. Had a nice ray bend one over enough to be concerned (bent over ~2") so I went back to 1.5" PVC.

The aluminum ones look nice but PVC works good enough for me and I can beat the living daylights on schedule 40 pipe without worrying. Now, schedule 20 is another story. Had some issues with them being brittle or bending when I was pounding them into areas with a lot of shells. But with 40 you should be fine.

Most people like really long rod holder too. I tried a couple at 48" and 60" but to be honest had the best experiences with 36". They are small and easy to carry around and you can pound them into the sand without much trouble. And when something big comes by it's got such a small lever arm to pull against that they don't budge even with a big ray or shark on the other end of a 12' rod. Anything over 48" will stay put if you set it correctly but it will bend noticeably. So if you need the extra height I'd recommend going over to a metal spike.

YMMV,
-Mike


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Gotta agree with metal on this one ........ I use Stainless Steel ones, similar to Shooters ...... I love my rods, fish high and spike close to or in the wash, no way I would use PVC ... I've seen what happens and l don't like the mallet beating sounds on the beach. ..... River


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

I saw someone in Oct at Ocracoke using 2 inch aluminum angle iron with a tube like a normal stake, but boy did it stick.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What River said plus with 2" aluminum angle you can rock it in instead of knock it in. Never had one move that was set correctly. All mine are 60" and 72".


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

All my stakes, in the past plastic and in the current aluminum get the BFH, except for that one time a long time ago that headed out to sea.....


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

3 feet of 1 1/2 angle aluminum with an 18" PVC sand spike pop-riveted to the top so the total length in 4 feet. Four of them nest into a bracket behind cooler/rod rack on the front of the truck. Rock them back and forth and side-to-side to set them in the sand 12-14"


> They are *WAY* overkill but that is the way I role. Like Mike said I only have a second had Akios and 40-405 that I have $300 into but I'm not going to be unhooking a ray down the beach a piece and come back and only two rods and a bent over rod holder are there. That combo would be $700+ to replace.
> I like the eye bolt idea that somebody had and put that into my rod holders. I don't hang anything from them but I thought if I was drum or shark fishing at night I would use a tent stake anchor and tie them down just to make double sure not to get yanked out.





> except for that one time a long time ago that headed out to sea.....





> With the little surf fishing experience I have, I have been hooked up on a big ray with one rod and out of the corner of my eye I saw one of the other rods banging down. I was torn between which one to save. I didn't loose the rod that time.


This is puzzling. I set my drag to around 3-4 lbs and the spool spins and the clicker goes off way before any risk of sand spike and rod/reel going to sea. Using mostly conventional but, with spinner, remember to loosen and reset and check drag after a cast.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

One of the finest sandspikes that I have used is made by a guy in Jacksonville, Noel Kuhn. 2" aluminum... set em and forget em…easy to get the rod out of the holder when loaded. Highly recommended. They will bend before they pull out and it would take a small truck to do it. I have 4 of em… Only caveat is you need at least 18" long handle (reel seat position) or have Noel (or you can do it) customize it for shorter rods.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

BaitWaster said:


> 3 feet of 1 1/2 angle aluminum with an 18" PVC sand spike pop-riveted to the top so the total length in 4 feet. Four of them nest into a bracket behind cooler/rod rack on the front of the truck. Rock them back and forth and side-to-side to set them in the sand 12-14"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I as well set my drag to where it should not pull a stake, however there are those times when I forget to check the drag and when fishing with family and/or friends with my gear I try to check their drag.......

But like with car insurance that you seldom need, it only takes one time to not pound that sucker in to loose a rod and reel with a minimum cost of 3 bones gone.

For this old man it is best to set it and forget it from the start, instead of relying to remember to do something several times when my focus is focused on other things.


----------

